

Video demo of Cloud Assassin, a TCD hackathon project - mbrandonw
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/06/24/video-app-demo-cloud-assass-in/

======
lallouz
We are doing a simultaneous release on Android for this project as well. check
it out and let us know what you think.

